# Max Transmission oil Temp ?



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

For Silverstone on Monday what is the maximum transmission temp I should let the car run to (safely) before backing off ? Can I let it run to 140 degrees ?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

120c over that you need to change you gearbox oil there is a sticky about this in the technical section


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Radical1 said:


> For Silverstone on Monday what is the maximum transmission temp I should let the car run to (safely) before backing off ? Can I let it run to 140 degrees ?


As ifty has already stated it is 120c before you have to replace your transmission and diff (x2) oils, I would recommend backing off at 117c and run a couple of cool down laps to make sure you do not overshoot! If you are going to get the oils replaced anyway you can run to 145c on the tranny but that carries a replace oils immediately warning. If you run between 120 and 130 ish (normal stabilised track temp for tranny) you get 3000 miles to have the oils replaced.

You could always buy my Forge transmission cooler


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers Arcam, got 24k service booked in but that doesn't include diff/tranny oil, I guess I will see how many laps 120 degrees gets me and if I get greedy and go tp 140 degrees, I will get Litcchfield to change the fluids. Please PM me with the cost of your oil cooler - maybe interesred depending on how I get on at Silverstone on Monday.
Thanks


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Radical1 said:


> Cheers Arcam, got 24k service booked in but that doesn't include diff/tranny oil, I guess I will see how many laps 120 degrees gets me and if I get greedy and go tp 140 degrees, I will get Litcchfield to change the fluids. Please PM me with the cost of your oil cooler - maybe interesred depending on how I get on at Silverstone on Monday.
> Thanks


You are correct, they would have been changed at 18k, TBH I change mine (Engine oil and Filter and 2 Diffs) after every track day, but if you are carful and the red mist does not decent then you can keep it under 120c 

PM sent.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

under 115C please.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ha , you wait till your catching up that porsche turbo - just 2 more laps and the temps rising. Have your fun but with one eye on the temps and if they go over get Iain to change them. Its good housekeeping anyway for not much ££££`s


----------

